# Indiana State Beekeepers June 19th



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hope to see a good crowd this coming Saturday.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could be there. I have a few nuc deliveries that day. A couple of the guys are flying by the seat of their pants, so I told them I'd try to spend at least half a day with them, going over the basics. So, I'm kinda holding my own "bee class". lol Hopefully, I'll catch ISBA class next time. I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Monie said:


> Hopefully, I'll catch ISBA class next time. I was really looking forward to it.


Well, we're looking for volunteers for our booth at the State Fair Aug 6-22nd. Everyone who volunteers gets their membership free for the year. 

And mark October 23rd on your calendar for our Fall meeting. Jamie Ellis will be our guest.


----------

